# Venice La. July 8-13



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking for crew July 8-13 Venice La

This is a long shot but here it goes. Looking for 3 guys to split costs. Weather window is looking fantastic. Leaving out of Rockport headed to Venice Friday, July 8th and looking to come back Wednesday 13th or Thursday 14th. Planning on fishing offshore every day with a possible overnighter mixed in. So probably 3 or 4 trips. Targeting tuna, swords, deep dropping, snapper and will troll if conditions present itself. Looking about $1500/person all in. I run a 26’ Glacier Bay with all the safety equipment need, radar and have been to Venice in my boat recently (March) Any questions call/text 361 463-0112


----------



## Reely (7 mo ago)

3 or 4 trips out of Venice sounds very interesting.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

I still have a spot. You interested?


----------



## Reely (7 mo ago)

Cant go during that time frame.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## shurshot (6 mo ago)

How was the trip?


----------

